# Demon with a Glass Hand 2.0 [OOC]



## Creamsteak (Jan 22, 2008)

This thread is for my re-start of my Demon with a Glass Hand game. I'll be continuing the story of the existing game, but with a new thread and some new players.

My preference is for characters that are drawn from the Player's Handbook and Expanded Psionics Handbook primarily. I'll make a concession for characters that want to use one book outside of that range as long as they keep it simple. For example, I'm fine with someone pulling up a Crusader or Warblade from the Bo9S that doesn't multiclass much or step into any prestige classes. Spell compendium or magic item compendium would count as that one supplement if you use them. This is to keep it simple for me. At 14th level combat is already a bit complicated, so I should be able to get almost all my information on a character quickly.

*Character Creation*
14th Level. Non-core/psionics races are by approval.
32 Point buy.
Maximize first hit die, average for all others.
Starting wealth of 150,000.

Attached is a document with some lore/background information and some artwork for the setting. These should be looked at beforehand to gauge interest.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd love to play, but know very little of what's going on or what the campaign is about. Is it okay to read the thread? What kind of classes are needed/preferred?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 22, 2008)

This sounds intriguing, and long-standing games are cool.  I'd be up for joining if you're taking apps...I've got a few ideas for a character but let me know if there are any gaping holes to be filled in your lineup.

(When you say Core/Psionics, that means no Complete books, or just no weird stuff like Tome of Battle and Magic of Incarnum?)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 23, 2008)

Currently I have something in between 1 and 4 players. Some explanation for that:

Shayuri is playing Shard. Is still fairly active.
Psion is playing Haros. He hasn't been able to post much.
Bloodweaver is around, his new character though hasn't really had the chance to get involved yet.
Lorthanoth was around, made a character, but then had to take a break.

As such, I'm looking to get a group that can be active for the combats that are coming up in the game. So I think roughly 2 characters will be needed. In game, one of the god-kings cities is besieged. Soon enough a great big showdown is going to commence, and the group has chosen to assist in the cities defense. So we would be going into combat relatively quickly.


----------



## Starman (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmmm...I wouldn't mind playing a Cleric/Warpriest (Complete Divine) if you still have an opening.

UPDATE: I'd probably be leaning toward human, someone with a hot temper sometimes barely held in check. He's good, but he almost seems to be on the verge of losing it at times. He had a rough childhood, regularly beat by his father; his mother was a whore. Trouble was his constant companion as he found himself in street gangs, getting involved in petty theft, etc. He got a girl pregnant when he was fifteen, but she was whisked away by her family. He is desperate to find them again. His anger is as much a rage against himself as it is the evil he sees in the world and wants to destroy.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 23, 2008)

I think I'd want a shot at playing at playing an Elocater, either a Thri-Kreen or else a human if you prefer less wacky races.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2008)

i have an idea springing for a half giant, either a soul knife or a psychic warrior. he may go into a prestige class. i am thinking he could be part of the guard defending the city. i am in class or else i would be way more specific. i will write up as much as i can in my notebook in class then post it when i get home.


----------



## kinem (Jan 23, 2008)

I would be interested in playing a human warmage.  He could have been sent by an ally to help defend the city.  He would look like a warrior at first glance, as he wears armor and carries a sword (but not a bow).  He is proud of his abilities, and training for war is the one thing he always takes seriously.  Leaning towards chaotic neutral - he is not destructive towards others, but he helps who he wants, based on his own feelings of what is right (so he thinks he's a good guy, and usually acts as one) and he rarely feels guilty when he makes a mistake - he doesn't expect life to be perfect, just his combat abilities.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 23, 2008)

So working along with the Thri-Kreen idea (if it's allowed), I'm still deciding whether I might try adding a level or two of Pyrokineticist on top (or Dervish using CW as my one core book).  I'm envisioning him probably as a sort of nomadic mercenary - I'm considering the idea of taking that level of Dervish and Multiweapon Fighting to go for a Gilgamesh-esque vibe (get one scimitar of each element and go to town) on top of that.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2008)

Here is my background for Kadon, a half-giant psychic warrior (straight progression or pw 9/ fighter 4). 


Kadon (aka Wavebreaker)

[sblock=background]
Kadon followed in his father's footsteps, joining the city guard at an early age. He was 3rd generation soldier, and had quite a bit to live up to. His grandfather was rumored to be one of the mightiest warriors in history and his father was nearly legendary as well. He had once witnessed his father turn the tide of a battle, simply by charging. 

Kadon could remember standing on the city's walls, watching the armies march. The leaders had decided it would be better to attack than to sit behind the walls and wait, for there were many, many women and children inside the gates. The soldiers were being beaten badly by an army of superior numbers, when he witness his fathers greatsword lift high into the air, then heard a deafening battle cry. The half-giant roared ahead, and managed to slice nearly all the way through the enemy lines. The enemy fled before the wild half-giant. He had nearly won the battle by himself. 

Kadon grew up with that image of his father burned into his brain. The sword, shining bright into the sun, the roar of his battle cry, and the fury he unleashed on his enemies. He trained as often as he could, sometimes missing a meal to practice sparring. His devotion did not go unnoticed, as he was quickly making progress up the military ranks. 

He first saw combat during a routine patrol roughly a mile outside of the town. His company was ambushed, mostly due to a incompetent commanding officer. Their scout had appropriately informed him that he had noticed tracks in the area, and that from how they were laid out a fight would be in the near future. Over half of the warriors were slain in the first wave of the ambush, Kadon managed to blow a potentially fatal arrow by simply lowering his head, making it deflect off his helmet. 

That was the day he was promoted to his current rank of captain. He was placed in charge of his company as they were temporarily removed from patrols, due to the influx of new recruits that were not properly trained yet. Kadon spent his days training his new soldiers, at least he did until news of a war began to spread. When the news came, he ordered his second in command to take over their training as he went to help make the plans for defense. [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 23, 2008)

> I'd probably be leaning toward human, someone with a hot temper sometimes barely held in check. He's good, but he almost seems to be on the verge of losing it at times. He had a rough childhood, regularly beat by his father; his mother was a whore. Trouble was his constant companion as he found himself in street gangs, getting involved in petty theft, etc. He got a girl pregnant when he was fifteen, but she was whisked away by her family. He is desperate to find them again. His anger is as much a rage against himself as it is the evil he sees in the world and wants to destroy.




That doesn't really strike me as someone that would complement the current group. As of right now, we have mostly altruistic oriented characters.



> So working along with the Thri-Kreen idea (if it's allowed) ...snip... or Dervish using CW




I'm not really particularly comfortable with Thri-Kreen. Dervish I "might" be able to deal with, but that's somewhat of a stretch. It depends on how the player wants to do it though.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 23, 2008)

In defense of Starman's idea, it might be interesting to have a character who's more on the edge... I've found that some tension within a party can be a great stimulant for RP, as long as it doesn't go overboard. 

Just a thought though!


----------



## Starman (Jan 23, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> In defense of Starman's idea, it might be interesting to have a character who's more on the edge... I've found that some tension within a party can be a great stimulant for RP, as long as it doesn't go overboard.
> 
> Just a thought though!




It's a character that's been rather floating in the back of my mind for awhile. I definitely would not want to crash a game, so I can try to keep it toned down enough to not wreck anything while still keeping it interesting. 

If it won't work, though, I can come up with something else.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 23, 2008)

If I toss the Thri-Kreen idea I'll probably lose Dervish (I just read up on your gods and thought so long as I had four arms I might as well act like a god ).  So my new thought is something like this: human or elven Psiwar/Elocater (for combat style inspiration think of Warcraft 3 wardens) sworn to the defense of the land around the city and deciding that the city is a necessary part of that.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm still tossing classes around for Kadon. He will be a melee type character. I'm torn between Soul Knife and Psychic Warrior but I think he will end up part fighter. I threw the sword in his background so that he could use his fathers blade. So, I am planning on taking all the weapon focus/specialization feats.  He may end up more fighter than Psychic Warrior.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 23, 2008)

For those that might be interested the current group mix is as follows:

Shayuri is playing Shard. Sorceror 5/Wild Mage 9 (Mega-Spell Caster)
Psion is playing Haros. Ardent 2 / Cloistered Cleric 3 / Psychic Theurge 9 (Psionic/Divine Caster)
Bloodweaver is playing Caladan. Fighter 1 / Soulknife 4 / Illumine Soul 4 / Shadow Sentinal 5 (Melee, focus on mage killing)
Lorthanoth is playing Lysander. A Marshal 3/Paladin 2/Warmind 9 (Melee, some support)

Everyone but Haros, who is an Elan, is Human
Everyone but Lysander, who is LG, is CG. 

-Blood


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 23, 2008)

Right.  Current plan is an Elven Psychic Warrior/Elocator who uses thrown for ranged support (and benefits greatly from having melee companions by using Opportunistic Strike) and is crazy-mobile.  Personality-wise, he'd be a neutral good rather staid type, putting a lot of weight on heritage and lineage.  Here's a basic character sheet (using one feat out of the PHB2 for my non-core thing), I'll put up a background tomorrow.

Elend Shas
Male Elven Psychic Warrior 5/Elocator 9
Alignment: CG
XP: Level 14

Str: 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 item] 
Dex: 22 (+6) [8 points, +2 racial, +1 level, +4 item] 
Con: 14 (+2) [6 points, -2 racial, +2 item]
Int: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Wis: 18 (+4) [6 points, +2 level boost, +2 item] 
Cha: 10 (+0) [2 points] 

Class Abilities: Psionic Powers, Bonus Feats, Scorn Earth, Sidestep Charge, Opportunistic Strike +6, Dimension Step, Flanker, Transporter, Capricious Step, Dimension Spring Attack.

Hit Dice: 5d8 + 9d6 + 28
HP: 86/86
AC: 29 (+6 dex, +7 armor, +3 shield, +1 natural, +2 deflection)
Init: +6 (+6 Dex)
Speed: 50 ft.

Saves:
 Fortitude +9 [+7 base, +2 Con]
 Reflex +13 [+7 base, +6 Dex]
 Will +11 [+7 base, +4 Wis]

BAB/Grapple: +9/+12
Melee Attack: +1 Holy Dagger +13/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
Ranged Attack: +1 Holy Distance Returning Dagger +17 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2), +1 Distance Returning Dagger +12 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2).


Skills :
 Concentration +10 [8 ranks, +2 Con]
 Hide +19 [12 ranks, +7 Dex]
 Listen +8 [8 cc ranks, +4 Wis]
 Move Silently +19 [12 ranks, +7 Dex]
 Spot +8 [8 cc ranks, +4 Wis]
 Tumble +19 [12 ranks, +7 Dex]

Feats:
 1st: Dodge
 3rd: Mobility
 Psywar 1st: Point Blank Shot
 Psywar 2nd: Spring Attack
 Psywar 5th: Quickdraw
 Elocator Bonus: Sidestep Charge
 6th: Shot on the Run
 9th: Precise Shot
 12th: Far Shot

Languages: Common, Elven, Orcish.

Power Points: 57/57
Powers Known (11): Offensive Prescience, Biofeedback, Offensive Precognition, Dissolving Weapon, Body Adjustment, Dimension Swap, Greater Concealing Amorphia, Psionic Keen Edge, Hostile Empathic Transfer, Psionic Teleport, Psionic Plane Shift, Psionic Freedom of Movement, Weapon of Energy.

Equipment:
+1 Deep Crystal Distance Holy Returning Dagger (51,302gp)
+1 Deep Crystal Distance Returning Dagger (33,302gp)
Boots of Striding and Springing (5,500gp)
+3 Mithril Chain Shirt (9,250gp)
+2 Buckler (4,160gp)
Ring of Protection +2 (8,000gp)
Amulet of Con +2, Wis +2 and  Natural Armor +1 (13,000gp)
Belt of Strength +2 (4,000gp)
Gloves of Dexterity +4 (16,000gp)

Money: 5,486gp


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, seeing as there are already 2 melee types.......... I'm going to pitch a different character concept. 

Tornek human psion

[sblock=background]

Tornek was your typical child with one major difference, the power of his mind was unnatural. He began to be able to bring things to him with a mere thought, which terrified his parents. His preteen years escalated the powers of his mind, an uncontrolled and dangerous power. That was when Syvaros came into his life.

Syvaros came from the east. He entered town and went directly to Tornek's house, knocked on the door and made his proposal. He told Tornek's parents that he was a Seer, and had foreseen this child and the power he had within him. Tornek's parents listened intently as the seer told of his own experience, of his own childhood. Syvaros had come to claim Tornek as a student, to teach him how to control and focus his mind. Tornek couldn't believe his ears when his parents agreed. They were scared of him, scared of what would happen if he stayed around them. 

Training was hard for Tornek, as it required alot of meditation and self-reflection. Barely a month into training Tornek learned his first true skill...... by accidently summoning an Astral Construct. Syvaros was saddened when he learned that the young boy was not a Seer such as himself, but a Shaper. He wanted to help Tornek learn the disciplines of a Seer, but it appearded that Tornek must learn on his own. 

Years past and Tornek had mastered many skills and developed a rigorous sense of self discipline. He had tattoo'd himself over the years, each tattoo a symbol of a power he learned. People viewed him as rather strange as the tattoos were only on the left side of his body. Syvaros was dying and bedridden. He stayed that way for months, with Tornek by his side most of the time. Tornek feared his death had come when he gasped for air, and indeed it had. It must of been the moment before death claimed him, but Tornek's mind was flooded with images from him. War. Death. A party of strangers...... The city was in danger.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tyreus (Jan 23, 2008)

I've been wanting to play a gnome illusionist for a while now. If you will let me use races of stone as a supplement then I would make him a shadowcraft mage. He's going to be a mischievious trickster, manipulating and observing only for his amusement.

EDIT: Unless you see an easy way to merit a wizard adventurer, I could play him as a sorcerer without difficulty. I will just focus on illusion spells with my spell selection.


----------



## Starman (Jan 23, 2008)

Reading over my post again, I guess I didn't make it clear that I do envision this character as good-aligned. He just has a dark past and he's worried that he could slip back into that. That is the source of his rage.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 23, 2008)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> For those that might be interested the current group mix is as follows:
> 
> Shayuri is playing Shard. Sorceror 5/Wild Mage 9 (Mega-Spell Caster)
> Psion is playing Haros. Ardent 2 / Cloistered Cleric 3 / Psychic Theurge 9 (Psionic/Divine Caster)
> ...



 Note that both Haros and Lysander are going to be set aside until they have more time as players to keep up with the game. So for now we have a sorcerer and a melee character.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2008)

I admit I am new to Psionics, but I would love to pitch my psionist idea as my first idea, psychic warrior as my second. I'm building my psion and falling in love with him. He's basically support with some damage abilites (rather big ones). 

Creamsteak, I was wondering if the Thrallherd PrC was okay? Or the Ectopic Adept? I'm basically looking for a way to become a complete character. Either of those PrC's will round me out nicely.


----------



## kinem (Jan 24, 2008)

CS, if a warmage would have too much overlap with the sorcerer, I wouldn't mind playing a warlock instead.  Similar personality, but a bit more subtle - uses charm magic, flight and invisibility, and less of the flashy stuff.  Could tote a wand for healing.

For background, what allies (if any) might send helpers?

Also, what do you want us to post for an application?  I see some full stats, but I would prefer not to fully stat out a PC unless accepted, as it takes a while and I don't think it adds much to decide on.


----------



## Starman (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll have my character's stats posted by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 24, 2008)

As for an organization for my character, if there's an existing sort of nature-warden group that exists in your setting I'd tie myself in with that, if not I can be more solo.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll wait until you pick before I post his stats, if that's okay. If you'd like to see the stats, it's not a big deal, I can post them. Thrallherd is a PrC from the Expanded Psionics and Ectopic is from the Complete Psionics. Lemme know what is okay for me to become.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm going to take Starman's Cleric/Warpriest and Nac Mac's Psywar-Elocator. That is, supposing they are still interested. I'll keep the other interested players in mind for later. I'll throw an email your way or such when I'm looking to recruit additional replacements.


NMF, on your posts character sheet you have this line: Amulet of Con +2, Wis +2 and Natural Armor +1 (7,000gp); I'm just going from memory here, but that seems off. I thought items with multiple abilities were more heavily penalized (rather than being cheaper as a package).


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 25, 2008)

You're totally right, the 7,000 was when I only had the +2 Con (4,000) and +1 NA (2,000 * 1.5 for using the same slot = 3,000), it should be 13,000.  Fixing sheet now.  Is there an RG I should post this guy to?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=208207


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 25, 2008)

Alright, he's posted.  I'm leaving the background free for now, did you any groups of the type I was thinking in your game, or should I make one (or make him a loner if you don't think such groups would exist)?

EDIT: Also, I was thinking about picking up a goggle item (for style mainly), and hit upon the Eyes of Truth from the Magic Item Compendium (+5 to spot, once a day get True Seeing for a round, 5,500gp).  If I took those, would that preclude me from ever picking up Master Thrower (Complete Warrior) if I leveled?  I ask because they're from two different non-core supplements.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

Feel free to be clever with it. I'm sure there would be something, but I don't have the time to write it up myself atm.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 25, 2008)

Eeeexcellent.  I'll work on that, meanwhile I edited one extra question into my last post while you were replying (), regarding whether using a small item from the MIC would preclude possibly getting Master Thrower if I ever leveled to 16.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll probably open things up a bit if we get to the point that your character levels up.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 25, 2008)

Alright, I've posted my stuff to the RG, ready to go whenever you want .

As an Elocater I've got cheap access to Psionic Teleport (5pp per use), so I can show up in game whenever you feel like.


----------



## Starman (Jan 25, 2008)

Okay, here is my character. Creamsteak, do you have any information about the deity Gustave? I'd like to use that to flesh out my background which I can post tomorrow. 

Korgan
Medium Human
Cleric (of Gustave)7/Warpriest 7
Hit Dice: 7d8+7d10+28 (95 hp)
Initiative: -1 (-1 Dex)
Speed: 40 ft. (+10 Boots)
Armor Class: 20 (-1 Dex, +11 Armor), Touch 9 
Base Attack/Grapple: +12/+14
Attack: Grimnur (+3 thundering greatsword) +20/+15/+10, 2d6+7/18-20/x2 (+1d8 points sonic damage on crit), +2 Dagger +18/+13/+8, 1d4+6/19-20/x2, 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Saves: Fort +12, Ref +3, Will +13
Abilities: Str 19, Dex 8, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 22, Cha 14
Skills: Climb +5(1), Concentration +10(8), Diplomacy +10(8), Heal +9(3), Intimidate +5(3), Jump +9(0), Knowledge (History) +2(1), Knowledge (Relgion) +5(4), Listen +7(1), Sense Motive +13(7), Spellcraft +2(1), Spot +7(1), Survival +7(1)
Feats: Combat Casting, Diehard, Domain Spontaneity (War), Endurance, Improved Critical (Greatsword), Iron Will, Weapon Focus (Greatsword)

Alignment: Lawful Neutral

Languages: Common

Bonus Domain: At 1st level, a warpriest gains the Glory domain (if he turns undead). 

Fear Aura (Su): Once per day starting at 5th level, a warpriest can emanate a fear aura in a 20-foot radius for 1 round per level. Foes must make a Will save (DC 10 + warpriest’s class level + warpriest’s Cha modifier) or be affected as if by a fear spell. 

Haste (Sp): At 7th level, a warpriest gains the ability to use haste three times per day as a spell-like ability. 

Inflame (Ex): As a full-round action, the warpriest can inflame the passions of his allies. All who can hear the warpriest gain a moral bonus on saving throws against any charm or fear effect. The bonus begins at +2 for a 2nd-level warpriest and increases by +2 at each even-numbered level thereafter. This effect lasts for 5 minutes after the speech ends, plus 1 minute per level of the warpriest. The war priest also gains the bonus. 

Mass Cure Light Wounds (Sp): Starting at 3rd level, a warpriest can use mass cure light wounds once per day as a spell-like ability. Treat the warpriest’s caster level for this effect as equal to his highest divine caster level. 

Rally (Ex): A warpriest not suffering from a fear effect can use this ability as a standard action. Allies within 50 feet who are suffering from any fear effect and who can hear the warpriest are allowed another saving throw against the fear effect, with a +1 morale bonus per warpriest level. 

Turn Undead (Su): 4/day as a 7th-level cleric. Gain a +2 bonus on turning check and +1d6 on the turning damage roll (Glory domain). 

Turn Water Creatures (Su): 4/day as a 7th level cleric. 

Possessions: +3 thundering greatsword (Grimnur), +3 plate mail of command, periapt of wisdom +4, bag of holding (type II), belt of giant’s strength, boots of springing and striding, cloak of charisma +2, ring of sustenance, +2 dagger, bedroll, flint and steel, 3 torches, 2-100’ silk rope, cleric’s vestments, 3 sets traveler’s outfits, silver holy symbol, waterskin, flask, whetstone, small steel mirror, 28,558 gp

Spells: As 10th level cleric. Domains: Fire, Glory, War
6/6+1/6+1/4+1/4+1/3+1 (DC = 16+spell level)

Spells Prepared: 0-Create Water, Detect Magicx2, Lightx2, Read Magic;1-Cause Fear, Detect Evilx2, Divine Favor, Endure Elements, Obscuring Mist, d-Burning Hands;2-Bull's Strength, Curse of Ill Fortune, Deific Vengeance, Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Zone of Truth, d-Bless Weapon;3-Dispel Magicx2, Magic Circle Against Evil, Protection from Energy, d-Magic Vestment;4- Divine Power, Lesser Planar Ally, Restoration, Tongues, d-Holy Smite;5- Flame Strike, Righteous Might, Summon Monster V, d-Flame Strike

History: Most people eventually resign themselves to their humble lot in life, content with their pathetic existence and a fate that seems cruel and fickle. Korgan is not. He has in fact developed a mountain of rage that he struggles to channel in a healthy manner. Sargoth, Korgan’s father, was a blacksmith’s apprentice, who never managed to become a full smith or even get regular work due to laziness and drink. Sargoth’s wife, Thyssa, began working in a brothel in order to buy food and provide a roof for Korgan and his six younger siblings. Sargoth regularly beat his children and his wife in his drunken stupors which was nearly every night. As Korgan grew older, he found out what his mother did and even went to the brothel she worked at and saw her selling herself. The rage began to build inside the youth. 

At first, the rage came out in small acts of rebellion – smarting off to his father (which just earned Korgan more beatings), disrespecting his mother, pushing his siblings around. Before long, though, it turned to more. He joined street gangs, got involved in petty theft, and found himself barely avoiding the law. 

Two people outside his family changed Korgan’s life and set him on the path he walks today. One was Alise, a young girl who lived near Korgan. A chance meeting when they were both fifteen led to a whirlwind romance of the kind only teenagers can have. Both thought they were in love and perhaps they were, but it was not meant to be. Five months after they had met, Alise told Korgan, crying, that she was pregnant. Korgan promised to take care of her, but she was inconsolable. She said her father would never allow it. They were supposed to meet again two days later, but Alise did not show up. When Korgan went to her home, her father beat the boy near to death. He told Korgan that he would never see Alise again and that he would kill Korgan if he ever saw him again. 

Korgan fell into a deep depression. Alise had been the one bright spot in his life, the one person that could calm the well of anger building inside him. Now she was gone and he was lost. The depression wore off, but turned to more fuel for his fiery anger. Korgan tried to find out what happened to Alise. The only thing he managed to discover was that she had been 
sent out of the city, but as to where, no one that would talk to Korgan knew. The boy resolved to kill Alise’s father. With a dagger in hand, the troubled youth made his way to the father’s house one night. Someone saw him, though, and put a stop to Korgan’s quest. 

Harkoan was a cleric in service to Gustave. A grizzled veteran, he saw potential in Korgan. Dissuading him from his current endeavor, Harkoan persuaded Korgan that a better path lay in service to Gustave and bringing order to the world. Something about the old man spoke to Korgan and he saw a way out of his putrid existence with the cleric. Without hesitation or remorse, he walked away from his family and joined the order dedicated to Gustave. 

Korgan is 31 now. His rage is in somewhat better check than it used to be, but still often simmers just below the surface. He still has hopes of finding Alise, but it has begun to fade with the passage of time. Korgan has still not dealt with the issues he has with his father, even though Harkoan became more of a father to him than his blood father. He has served Gustave well and enjoys the path he has chosen. Gustave has given him the opportunity to channel his white-hot temper into something he feels is productive.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Congradulations and welcome to the group Starman & Nac Mac Feegle. 
May we have bloody adventures!!


-Blood


----------



## Starman (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks, Bloodweaver1. I'm looking forward to this; it's been too long.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 25, 2008)

Creamsteak, are you considering allowing flaws?  I'm trying to cram one feat too many into my build (stupid Elocater requiring Spring Attack instead of Shot on the Run).


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm not so interested in adding flaws. I'll let you buy-off a feat for 5k xp, which will put you below 14th level if you want.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

*Gustave, the Flame General*
Gustave has fiery red hair and wields two bastard words in combat. The first is a blade forged from the soul of a Pheonix, known as Firebrand. The second is a blade forged from incredibly rich adamantite. Gustave wields both blades simultaneously in combat. Gustave is a warrior and general, and his city state is dedicated to manufacturing weapons of war and soldiers to use them. Gustave’s engines of war never stop churning out more equipment, often to the duress of the people living under his law. Gustave’s God King Ability includes transformation into a living flame. This ability is one of the least subtle, but it’s effectiveness on the battlefield is doubtless. He can scatter all but the most hardened and tempered wills simply by revealing his flame-form.

Gustave believes firmly that might makes right, and eventually power will overcome good and evil alike. The armies of Gustave are very single-minded. Each battalion has a specialization that is unique to their unit. As such, the versatility of any unit individually might be worthy of some doubt. As a whole, however, the strict and elite training makes each unit the best they can be for their specific responsibilities.

*Han Nova:* Han Nova is built upon the ancient grounds of a kingdom ruled by Gustave’s ancestors. Gustave inherited a family bloodline that allows him to wield the Firebrand without incurring damage from the flame backlash of the Pheonix. It is this sword that gives him the in-born right to this land, and the land allows itself to be shaped by his hand. Han Nova is the home of thousands of blacksmiths, and tens of thousands of men at arms. The city is dedicated to war, and as such everyone from the beggars in the streets to the generals of the army has a place in battle. Hahn Nova has a constant smoke above its walls, and many would say it looks very-much like an alien sort of factory city.






A thematic sort of picture for the city. Not exactly how I imagine it, but close enough.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Cream, I cannot remember if the go-ahead/approval was ever given for Caladan to be posted in the RG thread.

-Blood


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

Go ahead and post it.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 25, 2008)

I think I've worked it out without needing that, but thanks.  The (hopefully) final version is up.  So what's the current active roster?  We've got Shayuri, me, Bloodweaver, Starman...who else is still active?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

That's it right now. Psion and Lorthanoth both have characters, but they havn't been active in a while.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 25, 2008)

I forget how fast recruitment goes these days.  I take my eyes off these forums for a second and all of a sudden you're recruiting for your psionics game!

I don't have the best track record with PBPs but I've been doing a lot more DMing/playing now so I think I've matured a little there (before I was much more interested from a mechanics viewpoint), if you don't mind listing me as an alternate, that would be nice


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

Throw an email to me at my username at hotmail dot com and I'll shoot an idea at you.


----------



## Starman (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks, Creamsteak. I'll have my character finished this evening.


----------



## Starman (Jan 26, 2008)

I updated my char with a background and spells prepared. If everything looks good, I'll post him in the RG and I'm ready to go.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2008)

Go ahead and post him there, I'll examine it in that thread.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2008)

Alright, game thread is up with some basics.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4015045#post4015045

I'm starting us off with a combat. I went RP/story light for now, as I don't want to throw you all over the deep end into the thick of things.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 5, 2008)

*poke*

What happened to this game?  No worries if everyone's busy, but I was looking forward to watching it start up again


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 5, 2008)

I had a long weekend and just got back to this. The current round JUST got updated.


----------



## Starman (Feb 5, 2008)

Whew. I was starting to get worried there.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 13, 2008)

I've decided I'm going to drop DGH. My heart just isn't in it anymore. Even simple things like this start have been a bit trying. It's just too much overhead for me, and I'm not particularly enjoying all the work that goes into trying to make things make sense.

Sometime in the near future I'll probably try to start a new lower level game of some kind. Anyone that was involved in this game previously deserves some credit towards that, when it comes up.

So once again, my heart just isn't in it, and so I'm dropping this game. It was fun as long as it lasted (short for most of the new characters obviously). The experiment was both a success and a failure. I think some parts of the setting material and method were successful, but I think the actual way I tried to orchestrate the game was somewhat of a failure. I think if I were to try a high level PbP again, other than one that just naturally leveled to that point, I would try to switch as heavily as possible to a "player's roll all the dice" game.

I'm sorry, especially to those of you that didn't get much out of the game but had to put a lot of work into building the characters. On the other hand, however, I would rather cut a poorly running game in favor of focusing on games I have that seem to be going fine. I also want to look forward to potential games in the future, or other circumstances.

Anyway, thanks again for your time, everyone that contributed, past and present.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2008)

Doh. Sorry to hear it.

I really liked the setting and how it was going...but if it wasn't working for you, it wasn't working.

No hard feelings.

Good luck on future games!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 13, 2008)

That's a shame; but I can see it must be a tremendous amount of work to run high-level games. The setting was vivid and unusual, and I liked your use of visuals.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 13, 2008)

No worries. 
Like up above have said, the game was a lot of fun and I am sorry to see you go. 
Perhaps next time.
Until then. 


-Blood


----------



## Starman (Feb 14, 2008)

Eh, it happens. Thanks for letting us know rather than trying to drag it out half-heartedly. Good luck with your other games.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, good night and good luck, as they say.  PbPs are for having fun, it's important to realize when they aren't.


----------

